# "Δυτικές" κοινωνικές επιστήμες και Ιράν



## Costas (Oct 26, 2010)

Περιορισμούς στις "δυτικές" κοινωνικές επιστήμες επιβάλλει το Ιράν. (in.gr)

Όπως είχε πει παλιότερα ο Αχμαντινετζάντ, "μπορεί εσείς [οι Δυτικοί] να έχετε ομοφυλόφιλους, αλλά εμείς στο Ιράν, τι να σας πω, δεν έχουμε, δεν υπάρχουν". Τέτοιο ένα πράμα.


----------



## anef (Oct 26, 2010)

Η χρονική σύμπτωση πάντως είναι φοβερή: την ίδια στιγμή αυτές ακριβώς οι σπουδές κόβονται και στα δυτικά πανεπιστήμια με τη δικαιολογία ότι δεν φέρνουν χρήμα (το ότι συχνά λένε πέντε-δέκα πραγματάκια παραπάνω για τις καταστάσεις που ζούμε στις δυτικές κοινωνίες είναι μάλλον κι αυτό σύμπτωση :) )


----------

